# A Night At The Fort - September 2016



## mockingbird (Sep 12, 2016)

Fort Grain Battery Tower!

When I first started looking for derelict places to visit moons ago this place would always pop up, along with others in close proximity but it never interested me until I wanted a mini adventure.

So with working on new things and all the crew available for a few days I asked how they felt about spending a night here in complete silence minus the tide... A quick stop off to collect a disposable BBQ, some drinks and snacks we soon decided to travel at gone 1pm to this place completely unaware of the tide tables. 

We arrived and despite it being night it was still so warm, so off came our trainers and across the sandy pathway we ventured - camera gear, recording equipment and our supplies it was absolutely beautiful to just relax and turn our phones off, and genuinely have a good time without any stress or worries.

As we made base, we decided to actually walk around it bumping into shrimps and crabs, as the tide began to come in, this escape was certainly needed for all of us and I cannot stress how fun it actually was. To be cut off from everyone was certainly bliss and well needed from all of us, it also gave me chance to show them all how to light paint and use tea lights (it had to be done).

I know many people have done this and I certainly hope I am not the last, but spending a night at sea in a derelict fort is certainly refreshing.

History:
Grain Tower is a mid-19th-century gun tower situated offshore just east of Grain, Kent, standing in the mouth of the River Medway. It was built along the same lines as the Martello towers that were constructed along the British and Irish coastlines in the early 19th century and is the last-built example of a gun tower of this type. It owed its existence to the need to protect the important dockyards at Sheerness and Chatham from a perceived French naval threat during a period of tension in the 1850s.

Rapid improvements to artillery technology in the mid-19th century meant that the tower was effectively obsolete as soon as it had been completed. A proposal to turn it into a casemated fort was dropped for being too expensive. By the end of the 19th century the tower had gained a new significance as a defence against raids by fast torpedo boats. It was used in both the First and Second World Wars, when its fabric was substantially altered to support new quick-firing guns. It was decommissioned in 1956 and remains derelict today. The tower has been privately owned but it yet again up for sale... OR Camping.

On with my all night shots, its more of a sleepover holiday report really 
​_
*I Can just about see the fort*​_



























































































*Thanks for looking, shall be delivering something less concrete and more unique soon enough. still loads to share but this was quick and easy!  *​


----------



## krela (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice one MB, something a bit different from you!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 12, 2016)

krela said:


> Nice one MB, something a bit different from you!



No point being limited , done a few things recently which have all been different, this was more the experience than most but I really enjoyed it so who knows what is next


----------



## HughieD (Sep 12, 2016)

Very much liking that set Mockingbird....


----------



## zender126 (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks like fun  
On my last visit here there were people staying overnight fishing. Plus a few local kids crashing around the place


----------



## Dick Derpin (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice shots matey, I love this place, must be sweet at night surrounded by the sound of the water and knowing your on your own island.
SlimJim and Konrad slept over on there and I was gutted I didn't go with them!


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 12, 2016)

Nicely done mate! That is a great place for a sleepover haha! Great pics as alway, really enjoyed that!


----------



## smiler (Sep 12, 2016)

Them Premier Inns are going downhill
I liked your use of tea lights, lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## dirge (Sep 12, 2016)

Awesome report!


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 12, 2016)

Very nice. I confess that I'd be a bit worried about spiders though!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 12, 2016)

zender126 said:


> Looks like fun
> On my last visit here there were people staying overnight fishing. Plus a few local kids crashing around the place



I guess gone 1am was a brilliant time to make our way too it  always a shame when kids an yobs are about, especially if you want peace and quiet


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 12, 2016)

Dick Derpin said:


> Nice shots matey, I love this place, must be sweet at night surrounded by the sound of the water and knowing your on your own island.
> SlimJim and Konrad slept over on there and I was gutted I didn't go with them!



It's certainly a must to stay at night, I know many who have but yes peaceful and really interesting to do, hope you manage to stay just know the tides!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 12, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Nicely done mate! That is a great place for a sleepover haha! Great pics as alway, really enjoyed that!



You'd honestly love to do it dude, maybe plan it one day  cheers dude


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 12, 2016)

smiler said:


> Them Premier Inns are going downhill
> I liked your use of tea lights, lovely pics, Thanks



Premier inns don't provide you with the sea or a sketchy ladder to get inside haha, thanks smiler glad you liked my use of them!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 12, 2016)

dirge said:


> Awesome report!



Cheers dude! Glad you liked it


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 12, 2016)

urban-dorset said:


> Very nice. I confess that I'd be a bit worried about spiders though!



Only saw crabs on route and shrimps inside, had a mini storm while we had food, but nope no spiders  unless my mate got his legs out ha. Cheers my dear plan something soon?


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 13, 2016)

Belting set of images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 13, 2016)

Brilliant adventure! Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 15, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Very much liking that set Mockingbird....



Thank you HughieD much appreciated  wanted to do something different


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 15, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Belting set of images.Thanks for sharing.



Thank you  I have plenty more belting images up my sleeve!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 15, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Brilliant adventure! Thanks for sharing mate!



Its never about the places but the adventure sir  the places are often a bonus thank you as always matey


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 15, 2016)

We do something very similar a few years back. http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/military-sites/20176-sleepover-grain-tower-battery-sept-2011-a.htmlIts fascinating that you also found the isolation almost comforting. Once the tide is in there is nothing you can do about anything.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 15, 2016)

tank2020 said:


> We do something very similar a few years back. http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/military-sites/20176-sleepover-grain-tower-battery-sept-2011-a.htmlIts fascinating that you also found the isolation almost comforting. Once the tide is in there is nothing you can do about anything.



Awesome report dude, yeah but I do find most derelictplaces comforting despite the dangers, security. I agree though once that tides in you are stranded for awhile


----------



## shatners (Sep 15, 2016)

Great report mate... I have been enjoying doing quite a bit of non urbex night photography of late.... really need to get myself out at night to somewhere derp, everything looks so different


----------



## Rubex (Sep 15, 2016)

Fantastic report Mockingbird. I'm heading this way myself in a few weeks  I'll message you for some info!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 16, 2016)

shatners said:


> Great report mate... I have been enjoying doing quite a bit of non urbex night photography of late.... really need to get myself out at night to somewhere derp, everything looks so different



Thank you dude!  
Yeah its all rather odd photographing derelict things at night, but with some luck and enough light its rather easy, certainly puts ones photography to the test  give an abandoned place a shot somewhere remote anyway


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 16, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Fantastic report Mockingbird. I'm heading this way myself in a few weeks  I'll message you for some info!



If your planning on staying wrap up warm and if your taking photos here at night make sure your tripod is weighed down or at least heavy! the wind coming from all sides is annoying! Thanks rubex and no problem!


----------



## andylen (Sep 28, 2016)

Great report as allways, love the interior shots.


----------

